# Cheap burning Blu-Rays soon.



## Tek465 (May 9, 2007)

Thought this might be of interest.

*STRENGTHENING BLUE-VIOLET DIODE PRODUCTION CAPACITY AND BUSINESS*

Highlight:

New 240mw blue-violet diode with a sample price of 4500 yen = $38 US
------------------------------------------------------------------------

April 23, 2007, Tokyo - Sony Shiroishi Semiconductor Inc. (hereafter Sony Shiroishi), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sony Corporation (hereafter Sony), today announced that as of March 2007, cumulative shipments of laser diodes have reached 2 billion units since it started production in 1986. As of April 2007, Sony Shiroishi has also established industry-leading monthly production capacity of 1.7 million blue-violet laser diodes, offering a comprehensive product lineup of blue-violet laser diodes for the wide-ranging needs of external customers as well as for use in Sony products. Furthermore, with Sony Shiroishi scheduled to start mass production of high-power output 240mw diodes from November this year, Sony and Sony Shiroishi will continue to stand at the forefront of the technological development and market for laser diodes going forward.

*Comprehensive Blue-violet Laser Diode Lineup*
In addition to the stable production and supply of high-quality, competitive blue-violet laser diodes, Sony will also offer a comprehensive lineup of blue-violet laser diodes targeting the wide-ranging needs of customers.

Model name | Shipment Date | Sample Price

Blue-violet laser diode for BD recorder
"SLD3234VF" (output 170mW, φ5.6mm) |Apr, 2007 | 4,500 Yen
"SLD3234VFI" (output 170mW, φ3.8mm)| 5,000 Yen

Blue-violet laser diode for BD player
"SLD3131VF" (output 20mW, φ5.6mm) |Jun, 2007 | 900 Yen
"SLD3131VFI" (output 20mW, φ3.8mm)|1,000 Yen 

Blue-violet laser diode for BD recorder
"SLD3235VF" (output 240mW, φ5.6mm) |Nov, 2007 | 4,500 Yen
"SLD3235VFI" (output 240mW, φ3.8mm)| 5,000 Yen


----------



## SenKat (May 9, 2007)

That would be really nice if we could get a hold of some samples


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 9, 2007)

SenKat said:


> That would be really nice if we could get a hold of some samples


 
:huh2:


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 9, 2007)

That's a lot of power for a 3.8 mm device. Must be super efficient !! I assume that these ar 405 nM LD's.


Mike


----------



## Daedal (May 9, 2007)

> Blue-violet laser diode for BD recorder
> "SLD3234VF" (output 170mW, φ5.6mm) |Apr, 2007 | 4,500 Yen
> "SLD3234VFI" (output 170mW, φ3.8mm)| 5,000 Yen



Ok, who do I talk to? I'm in for testing this...

Thanks;
DDL


----------



## chuck (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't mind one of the lower powered ones...900 yen is only US$7.60, roughly.

Let's see...that would give me red, green and blue LASERs. Guess what I'm thinking... 

How visible is the beam/spot? Green is extremely visible and red, not so much -- I need to assemble a collection of equally "bright" LASERs.

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## Ragnarok (May 10, 2007)

If those are CW ratings I'd be up for getting a couple. I wonder if there is a minimum quantity.

Chuck, 405nm light is not blue at all, it is true violet, a blacklight-type violet, and is not "visually efficient", being as it's near the limits of human vision. Might be great for scanning on a fluorescent surface though - you could get all kinds of colors that way.


----------



## Ashton (May 10, 2007)

maybe I'm wrong, but I'd guess it would be about as visible as a red laser, since red is on one end of the visible spectrum and violet ont he other (scary thing is it's so close to UV, which makes IR look fun and almost harmless in comparison)

I'd say I'd like one of the 170mw, but they're the same price as the 240mw (???) so I'd rather just go for the gold instead! I'm certainly interested if anyone does a GB! (even if it is for the low-end 20mw diodes!)


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Definitely in for a few for me ! I contacted one of the vendos on Ebay regarding the "sleds" and was able to haggle the price down to $69.00 just for the optics portion - I want them to go lower before I buy though - as I really have no need for the cubes, etc....even though they ARE cool !


----------



## COMMANDR (May 11, 2007)

Color me interested in these little violet-blue diodes. I would be good for one or two at any mw level.


Gary


----------



## Tek465 (May 11, 2007)

I don't think us mere mortals will be able to get our hands on one of these bare diodes directly. (At least not without signing a NDA or being part of the Blu-Ray Alliance group) Then again you never know, they might be willing to sell the sub-prime units to the open market.

But what is good news is that with those prices (and if production holds) we'll soon see a big push by mfgs to put cheaper BD drives out to consumers. We should start seeing drives and writers by the end of the year. And with the part #'s you'll know which device has the better diodes. Perhaps even find a vendor willing to sell the assemblies.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2007)

chuck said:


> ...How visible is the beam/spot? Green is extremely visible and red, not so much -- I need to assemble a collection of equally "bright" LASERs...


The visibility of the spot is significantly less than red of equal power.
Figure that human vision ranges from ~390nm to ~730nm.

A 650nm red laser diode is *80*nm into the visual range.
A 405nm violet laser diode is *15*nm into the visual range.

See the difference in visibility between red laser diodes and violet ones?


----------



## Aseras (May 11, 2007)

the thing that's good about the 405nm is that they have much more energy.. which means they'll probaly burn way better than anything else too... as long as much of the energy isn't reflected or reacted into fluorescence.

I've got a 400mw 457nm blue that's really awesome. burns black stuff way better than a similar powered greenie.


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 11, 2007)

400mW 457nm!


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 11, 2007)

Also, all those people who said they were in for that $38 240mW 405nm diode.... add me into that pile haha. That's unbelievable!!!!!!


----------



## SenKat (May 11, 2007)

Yeah - ANY 240mw is gonna be golden  Muahahahaha !


----------



## liveforphysics (May 12, 2007)

Hmm... At that price, you can count me in for at least 20. I could also finance this as a group buy if somebody else wants to do the actual receiveing and shipping part.

My GF would freak though! I've allready blown +10g's in the last 2 weeks on a new captive reef project for the new house, and I actaully had to sell stock for regular end of month bills! Thank God for payday in 3 days  That means play money will be refilled


----------



## chimo (May 12, 2007)

I'm in for one.


----------



## Freyth (May 12, 2007)

Whoa, that's nice. I'm in for one as well.


----------



## Daedal (May 12, 2007)

Count me in for a couple


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 12, 2007)

put me down for at least two ^_^


----------



## firefly (May 12, 2007)

i want one "SLD3235VF" (output 240mW, φ5.6mm) |Nov, 2007 | 4,500 Yen


----------



## Freyth (May 12, 2007)

I sense a Group Buy


----------



## Ashton (May 12, 2007)

I can hardly wait for the 20x BD burners to canibalize! (hopefully they'll eventually drop in price too) for now, though, if anyone does a GB I'm in for 1, maybe even 2 (I jsut got paid so I got a little cash to burn, though I'm *trying* to save for a 600mw red diode... key word "trying" lol)


----------



## Freyth (May 12, 2007)

Ashton said:


> I can hardly wait for the 20x BD burners to canibalize! (hopefully they'll eventually drop in price too) for now, though, if anyone does a GB I'm in for 1, maybe even 2 (I jsut got paid so I got a little cash to burn, though I'm *trying* to save for a 600mw red diode... key word "trying" lol)




:huh2: What are you talking about? Just 2? 

Get 10 of 'em! you know you want to....


----------



## SenKat (May 12, 2007)

600mw red diode ? Please 'splain !


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 12, 2007)

haha senkat, see the thread about a source for a red diode < 300mW. Heres the link to the diode he speaks of...
http://www.diytrade.com/directory/g...urers-660nm_600mw_High_Power_laser_diode.html


----------



## Ashton (May 12, 2007)

no, conceptcar, its a serach for a diode >300, (greater than 300) not <300 (less than 300)

And @ feyth: lol, oh yeah, I'd love 10, but I dont like dropping that kind of cast all at once; after all, I need the bodies and lenses and such too.


----------



## lasersteltz (May 12, 2007)

I'd take a couple of the 240 mW ones!!! :twothumbs Sounds awesome!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2007)

Count me in for a 240mW one if the GB is started after next week (I won't have any $$$ until then).


----------



## PhotonThrower (May 12, 2007)

I'll go for two (2) @ 240mw on a GB !!!!!! I wonder...how sensative to ESD are
these ?????


----------



## Heruursciences (May 12, 2007)

I'd take at least a dozen, likely more! Have a stereolithography unit collecting dust because it's hecd is dead. Tested, it works at 20mw at 405 but is still very slow, 240mw would allow it to *REALLY* crank out the models


----------



## Freyth (May 13, 2007)

Hmm, if I do buy one or more of these diodes, I have no idea how to house them properly with optics and whatnot. Anybody have any advice or knowledge? (I know SenKat does... lol)


----------



## Daedal (May 13, 2007)

It's not very difficult. With the help of the AixiZ housing[LINKY], and some neat flashlight[LINKY], anything can be done! 

GL;
DDL


----------



## Freyth (May 13, 2007)

Hmm but those housings are 12 x 30mm. Isn't it a little too big for the 5.6 or 3.8mm diode?


----------



## Daedal (May 13, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Hmm but those housings are 12 x 30mm. Isn't it a little too big for the 5.6 or 3.8mm diode?



What I have here is the other housing, this is the one that comes with the red laser diode. I just smashed the old one out. The diode I am showing along is a regular diode in a TO-18 package (this is the common size of these diodes), 5.6mm.

FRONT






BACK





DIODE IN





ABOUT TO CLOSE





Please note that the diode is not fully pressed in. This is for demonstration only. You might want to use some Arctic Silver (thermal compound) before putting in the diode. Also, the wires would come out the other side of the module (hole is already drilled).

GL;
DDL


----------



## Freyth (May 13, 2007)

Ahh, that clears things up. Thanks.

EDIT: Is that 12 x 30mm housing? Will a 8 x 14mm case work with a 5.6 or 3.8mm diode?

After you house the diode into the casing, what exactly do you do after that? How do I connect it to a power supply (batteries) and how do I determine the power ratings of the diode? Will it be provided along with the diode?


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 13, 2007)

Tek465 said:


> ...Furthermore, with Sony Shiroishi scheduled to start mass production of high-power output 240mw diodes from November this year...


 
I think we have a while y'all...


----------



## Freyth (May 13, 2007)

Yep, just realised the dates. Probably can save up for more than 1. lol. then its blu-ray paradise.


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

Most of the time when you order diodes in bulk, they will come with a data sheet, with technical drawings of the diode, and all the specifications required to use the diode. If they don't come with the diodes, chances are you can download the datasheets off the web somewhere !


----------



## Freyth (May 13, 2007)

SenKat, don't you EVER sleep? lol


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

Naw - not much anyways - too much going on  I try to have a set bedtime for my soldering iron though....typos can be erased, but soldering mistakes are rarely as forgiving !


----------

